# Track questions



## benjaminrogers (Feb 24, 2012)

Would you prefer to use 

a) Kato Uni Track?
b) Bachman EZ Track?
c) Lay your own?

and why?

I'm researching for a layout and wanted to see what others felt about ease of use and cost.

Ben


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Depends on the layout. If I was to build a small layout I would use Kato Unitrack.
To build a bigger layout like the one I am building I would use code 80 flex track. The price and flexability are the advantages of flex track. You can make curves any size and are not limited to pieces as far as size in length.
Flex track is more work to lay but to me it is worth it.
I use Atlas Custom turnouts but you can also use Peco which are higher in quality.

Next to your name it says HO. I take it since you asked in the N scale section you are talking about N scale.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Feb 24, 2012)

I've done HO in the past but now it's n scale for space. I enjoy the part of laying track and the 'hobby' aspect of it. I've done plastic models most of my life including a lot of dioramas. So the flex track work isn't an issue. Kind of exciting actually.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes I like the track laying too. The way I lay track with predrilled holes and Placing nails makes it so I can make changes if I care too. I am going to redo one end of my yard when I have time and the way it was layed along with the use of flex track will make it easy to change.The changes are not limited to sections of track, I can make them any length I care too.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Feb 24, 2012)

What is the minimum radius on n scale for a turn? I'm trying to get a rough idea of how much room I need to a lot in my corners and want to make sure I'm not close to that.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

There are several threads here on that subject. Mostly depends on what you want to run. Smallest sectional track is 9 3/4" followed by 11" radius. Most locos will run on 11" radius. Passenger cars, 89' flats and auto racks need at least that and some will look funny or hang over the rail.
Best radius is anything above 15" up to about 22" if you have the room to do it.
My curves range from 11" on the shortline up to or above 22" on mainline.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I would pick Kato over Bachmann for sectional track. Kato is really the leader in this field, with better options. It really depends of how accurate and detail orientated you are planning to go with scenery. If you plan to attempt ultra realism, I would go with flex. It is really hard to make Plastic roadbed to look real. 
Flex track will bend down to 7.5" radius. I would try to stay at a 15" radius as a minimum, which will allow you to run the majority of engines and rolling stock. When you go smaller you'll just have to adjust according. There are a lot of layouts using 9" radius and look fantastic. You'll just have to stay with shorter stuff.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Feb 24, 2012)

One of my lines is going to be a coal/timber line and one will be passenger. Thinking the smaller radius might work better for the coal/timber and larger would be the passenger. This thing will be set in the 1920's or 30's if that matters engine wise. Because that's my next issue is figuring out engines.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh thats right, your other thread mentioned B&O in an early era.
11" radius should be fine for anything that ran in that era.
N scale steam can be more difficult to come by sometimes, but has got better over the years.
Here are a couple out there. I personally dont care for Bachman as there are higher quality but depends on what one wants to spend.


http://fiferhobbysu770.corecommerce.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=14180

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-N-50562-0-6-0-Switcher-Tender-Baltimor-p/bac-50562.htm


----------



## benjaminrogers (Feb 24, 2012)

That 0-6-0 would be appropriate for coal and lumber wouldn't it? Would the 2-6-0 be used for passenger work?


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

benjaminrogers said:


> That 0-6-0 would be appropriate for coal and lumber wouldn't it? Would the 2-6-0 be used for passenger work?


 Im not sure. I know they are prototypical for that era but as far as what they hauled you would have to do some research.
I just happened to pull up those pages quickly so posted them for you.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the scoop Joe!! Sounds like I do have some homework ahead of me


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Yw....
Your favorite search engine can be your freind. Alot of railroad info out there these days.


----------

